# Sick Mouse?



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey all, 
I was checking my mice today(I have LOTS) and was looking in on my Breeding Cage which contains 2 lactating does and one non lactating doe, that has been used as a foster mum in the past(One of the lactating does is known to not feed or cull her kits for no real reason) As well as there now 15 kits. 
Now, I've had to quarantine my Non Lactating Doe today. She is hunched up, Staring coat which has gone from jet black to almost grey, and shes got runny stools and seems to be having a bit of trouble with breathing. Her tail is all bony and shes dropped a lot of condition. I don't check in on my breeding cage every day (Like, I change water and food, but dont actually check mice because they are on the nest ALWAYS and as stated above, one of the does doesnt need a reason to cull the entire litter so Im not giving her one) so Didn't know she was sick. She is about 8 months old, and has birthed 2 litters herself and raised a 3rd she didn't birth.
Babies from the lactating does are 6 days old today(But are developmentally behind by a fair amount from what I can see). Now, My question is, WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH HER!? Is it fixable or should I put her to sleep? I do NOT want her suffering any more...

Any help is appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Kidd Progressivly got worse during the day, to the point she was obviously in pain. I made the decision to lay her to rest. </3. I'd still like to know if she was just old, or if she had something wrong with her that may have been passed onto her cage mates. Any Ideas?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Good choice. I am sure she is on rainbow bridge thanking you for your help to get her there


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

You did not state if you had treated for parasites, eg worms in your post as this could be a possible cause. She was de hydrated by the sounds of things so that too would lead to her going down hill so quickly.

If you had not treated for parasites prior to pairing the chances are that all the mice she was in contact with may also have them, thus the slow development of the babies, although you say that change water and food daily are the water bottles working properly.

Partially de hydrated mice bringing up a litter results in poor offspring being on the whole much weaker and smaller than if fully hydrated throughout.


----------

